# Samson poorly



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

My poor boy has been sick every hour all through the night and then it was getting to be every 15 minute! White frothy sick. I rang the vet who ruled out a lot of the emergency stuff and told me to make sure he drinks little and often.
I've had to syringe water into his mouth a he is refusing to drink.
The water seemed to settle his tummy and he then had a good sleep but then he was sick again lunch time. He now is refusing the syringe and it is a battle to get into his mouth so vet suggested adding a little sugar to it which worked. He's now having another big nap and I think I will join him! I'm exhausted after being up all night.
Have no idea what he ate. I watch him like a hawk when we are out although he did drink some stale muddy water a couple of days ago??? He looks so sorry for himself


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Hope he feels well again soon - horrible when they can't say what's wrong. hno:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Could he have eaten something that wouldn't pass through? Stone? Toy?
I would get him into the vets ASAP. It's possible he has eaten something that is causing a blockage.....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nikki if you are not happy that he is getting better then get an appointment with the vet for this afternoon - otherwise you are into the weekend....
Have a check at the colour of his gums and lower eye lid membrane. If they are very pale and he is still lethargic and not keen on drinking or eating, the vet should see him.
Still I do hope he just wakes up feeling better.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I would also be right to the vet. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm surprised that the vet didn't have you come in as it seems pretty bad. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little thing! I agree I would take him to the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I think I've just found out what the problem is! He's just done a horrid poo and it's full of grass!!!! I didn't see him eat that! Mind you he does usually rip the grass for fun but not swallow it so I probably would have ignored it! 
We've both had good sleep and he's drinking more now. He's still very sleepy but feel we are turning a corner. Vet ringing me soon for an update which is good.
He also smells really 'doggy' he's never smelt before but his fur really smells like he needs a bath!!!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Hope he's better soon. Bruno has a bit of a liking for grass too x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear he has not been well but it sounds as if you have found the reason why. Hope he is continuing to improve.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Aw, so glad to hear Samson is on the up...what a monkey eating all that grass!  Hope you both feel better after a good night's sleep.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Glad to hear Samson is over the worst.
I am never sure why dogs eat grass. Our cocker spaniels used to eat it quite often. I have heard that you should let them as its a natural way for them to make themselves sick if they need to be. I try not to encourage mine to eat grass but I am never sure if I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, just thought I'd ask how Samson is feeling today? Hope he is ok and you are less stressed...thinking of you. :hug::hug:


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Ahhh thank you Ali. I was really worried before bed as he went quite hunched up and was really close to going to out of hours vet, but we took him to bed and he slept all night without being sick which was great. 
I was up at six making him a scrambled egg and he ate that with some encouragement and then went to his water bowl by himself and had a drink. He's kept that down and is looking sooooo much better! He's much more alert and following me around again. He's just had a tiny bit of chicken and rice. 
He's making some terrible smells from his rear end so I think he's going to have a dreadful poo soon!!!!!! Oh the joy of our furry babies!!!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad he is feeling better


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> He's making some terrible smells from his rear end so I think he's going to have a dreadful poo soon!!!!!! Oh the joy of our furry babies!!!!!!


 Oh Nikki, I did laugh when I read this! 

SO glad he is feeling better and eating and drinking, that's great news. 

He really must've upset his tummy, poor lad, although I must add I don't envy you the clean-up job after he does that poo!  Better out than in though...or at least better for *him*; you?...not so much!


----------

